# Google- Emu Oil As An Alternative Treatment For Irritable Bowel Disease, Study - Asian Scientist Magazine



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Asian Scientist Magazine
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Emu Oil As An Alternative Treatment For Irritable Bowel Disease, Study*
*Asian Scientist Magazine*
The researchers hope to take the treatment into clinical trials, possibly initially with patients suffering from conditions such as *irritable bowel syndrome*. â€"â€". Source: University of Adelaide; Photo: The [email protected]/Flickr/CC. Disclaimer: This article does *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

